# Abraham Lincohn figure



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I just received Abraham Lincohn figure a few days ago from ScalesHuman.com. It's a plain figure and I painted myself. In general, I am very much satisfied with the quality of the product. In addition, the figure is designed with detail and artistic features. I guess the material is resin, it's very strong and suitable for outdoor display.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Looks good. But historically I don't think Lincoln and Casablanca were around at the same time


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Eric,
I agree. Historically, in the 1800's I think there was no Pho restaurant as well. Actually, I just fitted the figure last night for photography, not glued yet, so I still can move around. I will change to something that fits to that historical perspective. I wonder if there was a movie at that time? Abraham Lincohn went to see a play rather than a movie. What play do you think that it would fit at that time? Gone with the wind? We need a historian!!!!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Perhaps a play written by Shakespear would be in order. 
MacBeth goes back to 1611.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I agree. And probably, Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The Lumiere bothers first film was in the 1890s... so well after Lincoln's time. A play would be much more appropriate. Just be sure you don't name your venue the Ford Theater and everything will be fine


----------

